# GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show, Swap Meet, Poker Run and Wagons March 25, 2017



## Toysoldier (Jan 4, 2017)

2017 is here and advertising is in full swing for the GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show, Swap Meet and Poker Run. Never heard of us? Check us out on Youtube and Facebook under the same name: "GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show" This year it will fall on March 25, 2017 at the same location: Stuart School 802 20th Street Cleveland TN. Gates open at 10 am for everyone with registration from 10 am to 12 Noon. The day will end at 3 pm with awards. Poker Run starts at 11 am on our 9 mile Greenway and ends at 1 pm. It is a loaded day of Family Fun, Food Vendors and a live DJ spinning the tunes. As always, Award for Best Top 20 bicycles, Peoples Choice and Best of Show. This year for more added fun we are opening up a class for pull wagons. Many of you have a wagon you use for swap meets and now is your chance to compete for Best Top 5 and Best of Show. All proceeds from the show benefit the American Cancer Society. Show entries are $5 each and Vendor spots are only $10 each. Onc


 e you are in you are in as for safety reasons no vehicles are aloud on the grounds between Noon and 3 pm. BEST OF ALL, WE GIVE AWAY A BICYCLE EACH YEAR! Someone will take home this late 40's Roadmaster. Hope to see you there!!!!!


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 4, 2017)

This is one of those events you don't want to miss! Last year the weather was great, the poker run is fun, always lots of parts and bikes to choose from, lots of great looking bikes in the show, great company of bike enthusiast and the proceeds go to a very worthy cause!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry to see the drag race go away but we always enjoy the poker run and a great, family oriented event. See ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 5, 2017)

Very much looking forward to being there !    You and your team of organizers always put on a Great Event !!
and The Battle of the Wagons!!   What a COOL idea !      Can't wait ...... see you soon  CCR Dave


----------



## Toysoldier (Feb 11, 2017)

Show promotion is in full swing and we are having a blast.  We have placed over 1500 miles on my vehicle in passing out flyers and have another 1000 miles to go.  We have some Great Sponsors this year as we attempt to raise all the money we can in the fight against cancer with our bike show!  *I want to personally thank everyone* for the kind words and support we are getting from everyone we talk to this year regarding the show.  This is shaping up to be the biggest bike show ever for us here at GET=A-GRIP and one that will be talked about for years come and one you do not want to miss!!!  Mark your calendar now!!!!!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 4, 2017)

Met a lot of great people in Commerce GA today at their first swap meet.  We are now only 3 weeks away and hope you are checking us out on facebook: Get A Grip Bicycle Show.  We are looking forward to seeing all you have to bring!!


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 15, 2017)

Just a week and half away !


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 17, 2017)

It is now official, we are 7 days away from GET A GRIP!
All I have done for the last 3 months is lived and breathed GET A GRIP and hope you are ready for a huge event!  The Addition of Pull Wagons have a lot of people excited and expecting a huge turn out from that as well.  No need to worry we have a 100 spots marked off with a another football field of grass we could put another 200 vendors if needed.  Here is a break down of the day.  Gates open at 10 am for everyone. 
Registration is 10 am to noon.  
Poker Run from 11 am with the last bike in by 1 pm.  Ride the 8 mile round trip on a beautiful paved Greenway. 
The 2017 GET A GRIP Bicyclist of the year will be awarded at 1 pm.  
1:30 pm Top 3 winners of the Poker Run will be awarded with some GREEN! .  
2 pm Long Distance award will be given.  
2:30 pm the 2018 Giveaway bike will be unveiled.  It is another Pre-War and Sweet!
3 pm Award Ceremony.  New for this year, Best "Thinking Outside the Box" Award is added to the rest.  Tops 20 bikes, Top 5 Wagons. Peoples Choice. Best of Show Wagon and Best of Show Bicycle. 
It will be a fun filled day with the great BBQ Vendor coming back with some great food.  
Yours Truly will be playing some music and keeping everyone informed. 
Never been?  Its worth the trip!!


----------



## TRM (Mar 19, 2017)

TRM is proud to make it's public debut of the new 'TRM Christy Saddle' at this weekend's GET A GRIP show!

Come by our vendor space for a look and to say hi!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 21, 2017)

I hope you are making plans to be at the 2017 GET A GRIP Bicycle Show, Swap Meet, Poker Run and Battle of Wagons. We are roughly 3 and a half days out and it is looking to be the biggest show ever!  I have heard from a lot of new vendors this year that are coming in with some great Bikes!  We look forward to seeing all the returning faces and all the new ones as well.  Have a safe trip in and if you are driving in on Friday, be sure to have reservations.  We have lots of Hotels but being so close to Chattanooga some times we sale out from those wanting to stay away from the Rat Race of Chattanooga.  We have a lot of beautiful Scenery here in Cleveland.  If you will take a short drive 15 miles east out 64 Hwy you will see some of the most beautiful scenery ever.  We welcome you to our city and the Show!!!!


----------



## caprado (Mar 21, 2017)

Sure hope the rain holds out for the venue...  fingers crossed..


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Well the forecast started at 90% on Monday and has dropped to 20% so hopefully it will be a precipitation free event! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 23, 2017)

Two days away ! The weather is looking favorable, it"s gonna be a great day !


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 24, 2017)

As I write this we are 25 hours away from SHOW TIME!!!!
GREAT NEWS!  I can't say too much but we are supposed to have a celebrity at the show tomorrow, unless he backs out.  That is all I can say but I will have more details by lunch.  The Weather? More Great News! they say the rain is supposed to move in around 7 pm Saturday night long after we are gone.  So with that being said, load up everything you have from: family, bikes, wagons, parts and let us have a good old fashioned East Tn. Good Time!!  Remember we are on the Eastern Time Zone and plan you trip accordingly.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2017)

It's almost tomorrow! all you folks ready? What you bringin' and what you lookin' for??
Please don't forget to take some pics and post 'em up here. It's tough to remember in the heat of swap meet battle, but we all love to see action shots from the field at meets we can't attend.


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry Guys.  Someone saw the american pickers van in town and well you guessed it they called me and my heart start thumping.  Come to find out it is my friend from Nashville, Dave, who has one of their vans and always comes to the show.  It was a great thought for about an hour.  Anyway the weather looks great so do not let that stop you from having a great time.  Come On!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 25, 2017)

This was our 6th year for hosting the GET A GRIP Bicycle Show and this was the best weather so far and one of the largest turnouts to date. I am doing all the paper work now as I am a numbers guy and will post more information later. Thanks to everyone and I do mean everyone: well maybe not #22 that decided to leave all of his stuff he didn't want in his vendor spot, but to everyone that came a big THANKS! We will post a video once it is complete for you to say, Why didn't I go?  Thanks also to Andrew for taking home the 1947 RoadMaster!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Due to unforeseen last minute family stuff I was unable to make it this year. Got a feeling I missed a good one. Can't wait to see the pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 27, 2017)

As they say truth is in the numbers. GET A GRIP #6 was the largest show to date! Thanks to you we were up 6% over last year which we thought last year was good. We had a total of 38 different vendors who purchased 40 swap meet paces to make this thing huge! So many new faces this year!! As you know we raise money in the fight against Cancer and want this to be a fun event for Cancer Survivors to come and enjoy the day. To give you an example of what happened this past Saturday: As lady comes up and said she had been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and came all the way to support the cause by riding in the Poker Run. Low and Behold, Wow, She won 1st place in the Poker Run and won a $100. You should have seen the smile on her face! It reminds us of why we do what we do. We also unveiled the 2018 Giveaway bike for next year: 1935 Montgomery Ward Hawthorn. You read this right, this bike will be given away in 2018, I will give you more updates in post ahead. Thanks again for everyone making this such a huge success.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Did anyone besides the organizers get any pics? V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 27, 2017)

Great show, I will be back next year. The weather held up, what an awesome day.  

I got a few pictures to share!  Some very cool custom bikes and wagons but many great show bikes too.

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 27, 2017)

Few more pics


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's a few more.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the pics Mike. I figured one of those Shelbys would bring home the "Best of Show" award! Looks like I missed a good one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 28, 2017)

It was a great show Shawn.  Those awards were for top 20 in the show bike catagory and for 2 of the Arrows.


----------



## Toysoldier (Apr 3, 2017)

Here it is, the official 2017 GET-A-GRIP Bicycle Show Video.  Thanks again to everyone who made this show a great success!  Through your help we gave $2500 to the American Cancer Society!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Apr 5, 2017)

*I had a great time there! Will definitely be back next year (hopefully with a better bike) for some more fun with great people!*


----------

